
Israeli Covid-19 treatment shows 100% survival rate – preliminary data - sheldoneth
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Israeli-COVID-19-treatment-shows-100-percent-survival-rate-preliminary-data-624058
======
bradknowles
And how carefully do they select their patients, so that they can maintain
their perfect record?

------
chriselles
Very, very small sample size.

I wonder what it costs and if the treatment is scalable?

